
Show HN: Letterjoy – a historic letter in your (actual) mailbox every week - stackoverdose
http://letterjoy.co
======
stackoverdose
Hey all. I'm working on a technical solution to reviving long-lost historical
writing.

There are so many amazing archived stories from generals, world leaders, and
artists, but so rarely are they enjoyed in their original forms (through the
mail). In the process, I'm trying to make it more pleasant to check your
mailbox.

